# H4 9003 LED bulb for halogen headlights



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I recently installed some DeAutoLED headlight bulbs in my 2017 GTI, and the difference between the stock halogens and LEDs was amazing. I kept a nice beam cutoff that doesn't blind other drivers (comparison of the Beetle halogens on left and my GTI LEDs in halogen housing on right) :










So I started searching for an LED bulb for our 2017 Beetle S. DeAutoLED doesn't offer them. The tricky part, is that there is almost no room behind the bulb mounting point for the OEM dust cover to fit over an LED bulb. Most LEDs have long heatsinks or fans that would prevent the dust cover from being replaced. Until I came across this one on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K6CJB4R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









The connector fits like OEM, and the OEM dustcap screws on just fine. The LED diodes are in the same spot as the filament of the halogen bulb, and they mimic the light pattern exceptionally well. There is some glare above the cutoff beam from the halogen bulb picture above, and that is more noticeable with the brighter LED bulb as shown here: 









Anyway, we will test them for the next few weeks and see how they work and if it is causing any extra glare to oncoming cars (a typical concern with unfocused LEDs and HIDs in halogen housings). Initial testing from a short drive tonight was much more light on the pavement and high beams that perform better than before (even compared the Philips Vision Plus I just replaced). This bulb has a 360 degree adjustment, so I can tweak it in the housing to see if I can get that little bit of glare above the cutoff reduced if necessary.


----------



## LarryR6 (Apr 20, 2017)

Do you happen to have a update on these bulbs? I have had these sitting in my Amazon basket.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

LarryR6 said:


> Do you happen to have a update on these bulbs? I have had these sitting in my Amazon basket.


Still working as well as day 1. I aimed them a little lower when my wife and I tested how it looked to oncoming vehicles. She hasn't gotten flashed by any other drivers. I still recommend.

I'd like to see how they hold up in the heat of summer and the frozen cold of winter, but that will take some time.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

These LEDs are still working well! We just traded in my wife's 2017 Beetle for one of the last 2019 convertibles. I had to drive it home from St. Louis to Chicago at night, and the OEM halogens are just terrible by comparison. I will be putting these back in right away!


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

Be thankful you don’t have the HIDs. In our 2019 they SUCK.


----------



## steveyau (Jan 4, 2020)

I have those Auxito H4 LED in my 2016 Beetle Denim edition. They fits under the dust cover and have been working great for 2 months+ now.

Steve


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Update: Same bulbs still going strong!


----------

